# جهاز Ctالطبي



## مثال عكاب (30 يوليو 2006)

ارجو من الذين لديهم ايه معلومات او صور عن هذا الجهاز مساعدتي وانا شاكرا لكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 يوليو 2006)

*CT ) Cat Scan)*



















البغدادي


----------



## مثال عكاب (31 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك يا اخي على هذه المعلومات


----------



## نبيل تيسير (31 يوليو 2006)

اذا كان في الامكان شرح عن مبدأ عمل الجهاز


----------



## نسيم الخلد (31 يوليو 2006)

استعمل هذا الموقع في الحصول على اي معلومة عن اي جهاز طبي

www.pubmed.com


----------



## مثال عكاب (1 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا للاخوة جميعا على رفدهم لي بهذه المعلومات القيمة واود الحصول على اي تفصيل ممكن عن آلية عمل هذا الجهاز وصيانته او اي صور اخرى وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## م.الدمشقي (1 أغسطس 2006)

هذا الجهاز يتكون بشكل اساسي من مولد للاشعه وكواشف للاشعه وموتور 
توضع الكواشف والمولد متقابلين ويكون المريض بينهما ويقوم الموتور بلف الذراع لكي ناخذ صور من جميع الاتجاهات للجزء المراد تصويره


----------



## مثال عكاب (1 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا للاخ م .الدمشقي


----------



## Eng.Nueirat (2 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم حمل الملف المرفق وان شاء الله ستجد ضالتك، الملف المرفق هو عبارة عن وحدة في كتاب Biomedical Engineering Handbook تتحدث عن جهاز CT وبشكل تفصيلي ولولا ان حجم الكتاب كبير جدا لحملت الكتاب كامل حيث ان الكتاب رائع جدا وسأجد رابط الكتاب الذي حملته منه ان شاء الله واضعه لكي يستفيد منه الجميع :1:


----------



## م.الدمشقي (2 أغسطس 2006)

اظن ان الكتاب موجود كاملا في مكتبة الهندسه الطبيه


----------



## belal-alsharaa (13 مايو 2008)

مشكووور جدا جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس بلكس (13 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الأبلق الفرد (14 يوليو 2008)

*صورمأخوذة بواسطة جهاز الطبقي المحوري متعدد الشرائح multi slices*

السلام عليكم ، هذه الصور مأخوذة بواسطة الCT MultiSlices .
والذي سنتكلم عنه الأسبوع المقبل إن شاء الله .


----------



## المهندس بلكس (18 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الابلق


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالله العماري (6 نوفمبر 2009)

محتاج ترددات لعدة اجهزه طبية ضرووووووووووووووري


----------



## فللولة (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المقطع


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (10 نوفمبر 2009)

كل من ساهم بوضع شئ فى هذه المشاركه جزاه الله الف خير


----------



## Mr_CT (16 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحت محتاج دليل صيانة الجهاز


----------



## م_محمد متولى (11 أغسطس 2010)

Eng.Nueirat قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي الكريم حمل الملف المرفق وان شاء الله ستجد ضالتك، الملف المرفق هو عبارة عن وحدة في كتاب Biomedical Engineering Handbook تتحدث عن جهاز CT وبشكل تفصيلي ولولا ان حجم الكتاب كبير جدا لحملت الكتاب كامل حيث ان الكتاب رائع جدا وسأجد رابط الكتاب الذي حملته منه ان شاء الله واضعه لكي يستفيد منه الجميع :1:
> شكرا جداا


----------



## hishaaaam (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك يا اخي على هذه المعلومات:31:*​


----------



## blackhorse (9 يناير 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## haedar alrobae (15 يناير 2011)

مشكور جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng.3booud (9 أغسطس 2011)

م/محمد متولي من وين احمل الرابط انا


----------



## moha_mar (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## msm777 (18 مارس 2012)

شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## هازي (3 مايو 2012)

merci


----------

